#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Дхаммапада, 118

## Кхантибало

Нарада Тхера, Acharya Buddharakkhita:



> Should a person perform a meritorious action, 
> he should do it again and again; 
> he should find pleasure therein: 
> blissful is the accumulation of merit.


Таниссаро Бхикку:



> If a person makes merit,
> he should do it again & again,
> should develop a penchant for it.
> To accumulate merit brings ease.


Топоров:



> Если человек сделал добро, 
> пусть он делает его снова и снова,
> Пусть строит на нем свои намерения. 
> Накопление добра – радостно.


Почему такая разница в 3 строке. Кто же прав?

----------


## Ассаджи

> Почему такая разница в 3 строке.


Возможно, это связано с тем, что многие европейские переводчики буддийской литературы употребляют слово "желание" лишь с отрицательным оттенком.
Бывает, что, доходя до крайности, они видят буддизм как некое "избавление от желаний" и "безразличие".

Даже А.В. Парибок переводит в духе Топорова:

Единожды свершив благое,
Его же умножайте снова,
Намеренья на нём постройте.
Блаженно умножать добро. 

http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/...%20Будды




> Кто же прав?


Абсолютно правильным перевод быть не может, но на мой взгляд, здесь точнее безыскусный перевод из курса пали Розенхаля

http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/olcourse/pali.htm
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/DBLM/olcourse...g/gatha118.htm

118. Puññañce puriso kayirā, kayirā na.m punappuna.m.
Tamhi chanda.m kayirātha, sukho puññassa uccayo.

Should a person do good, let him do it again and again. 
One should wish for it. Accumulation of good is pleasant. 

Комментарий
http://web.ukonline.co.uk/buddhism/d...#lajadevadhita

тоже не подразумевает ничего из ряда вон выходящего.

----------

